# What should I eat do control my IBS syptoms



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have to poop alot, get bad gas, and bloating. When ever I have the urge to poop it hits my stomach and rectum like a ton of bricks. What kind of foods should I be eating for breakfast, and lunch and dinner to be able to calm my stomach and have good digestion. I hear there are many special diets


----------



## Natzo (Aug 18, 2014)

You need to find out what foods trigger these symptoms and remove them from your diet or cut your intake of them down


----------

